# Lightroom Camera on Android Phone



## StevenChesney (Jul 3, 2019)

Victoria's  recent email included a "how to" in using the "Lightroom Camera"on Android and iOS.    I have Lightroom Mobile on my Samsung Android phone.  What are the pros and cons of using the Lightroom Camera instead of the built-in?


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Jul 3, 2019)

Hi Steven and welcome to the forums!

I always uses the LR camera now (iOS) - I find it has the features I need (decent control of it) and of course your photo(s) are immediately in Lightroom, not just on the Camera Roll that then needs to be imported, deleted once in LR, etc.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 7, 2019)

The built in camera apps tend to be quite limited. The Lightroom camera has some extra features including:
Manual camera controls (like shutter speed, ISO, white balance, manual focus)
Shoot-through presets - non-destructive ones so you can change your mind later
Non-destructive crop for zoom - so you can change your mind later
Raw capture - on supported phones
HDR raw capture - on supported phones (for high contrast situations)
and there's some tech previews (currently iOS only) like Long Exposure and Depth Capture that will likely come to Android before too long.


----------



## RobOK (Jul 11, 2019)

I just started using LR camera and am blown away! Where have I been??


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Jul 11, 2019)

RobOK said:


> I just started using LR camera and am blown away! Where have I been??


I used to use various camera apps to give me more than the default, but have only used the LR one for some times - it's good! And photos are immediately in Lightroom too!


----------



## Jimmsp (Jul 11, 2019)

I just picked up the Google Pixel 3a yesterday, and am trying to fully understand its camera functions. So far, so good. I have LR installed on it, and will be comparing its camera functions to the Pixel.
I have LR set up so it automatically grabs all the photos I take with the Pixel and it syncs them to my LR Classic. With the Pixel, they automatically go to Google Photos in the cloud as well. 
As my main camera is a DSLR, I still have quite a bit of playing to do before I really know what to use when.


----------



## RobOK (Jul 14, 2019)

I know no one from Adobe is here, but how about this for a feature request:

If you are in an Album and you hit the camera icon and take a picture, that picture should get automatically added to the album you are in. So it is getting Organized *AS YOU GO* 

Any downside to that?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 14, 2019)

It used to work that way on iOS, can't say about Android. Some (including me) didn't like it, as new snapshots (which is all I use my phone camera for) would usually end up in whatever album I was last viewing, and so would often be difficult to find quickly. So they changed it so that new captures taken with the LrMobile camera are only added to the special "Lr Camera Photos" album.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Jul 15, 2019)

RobOK said:


> I know no one from Adobe is here, ...


I wouldn't be to sure about that...


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 15, 2019)

I do wish it was a preference, but it's nice to find someone who liked it the old way!


----------

